# I didnt plan to/



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

I do not plan on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm presuming you're aware of what that actually means, right? Probably not what you're thinking.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

lol .


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

I DO, but thought it was funny lol, i heard of it but never actually seen it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they all go to a hump yard and go at it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't see why they can't hump that car, it is not like the contents will be damaged by the humping.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Travisfromne said:


> I do not plan on it.


Plans often change.:dunno:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

big ed, it's not the contents that would get hurt it's the aluminum car that the stuff is ridding in that would get hurt!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> big ed, it's not the contents that would get hurt it's the aluminum car that the stuff is ridding in that would get hurt!


The couplers & trucks are not aluminum are they?
Is the frame is aluminum?

In most hump yards they don't really get banged that hard.
Maybe years ago they took a beating in a hump yard.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep the body and frame are aluminum. Yea I agree they don't get slammed too hard in the newer hump yards. 
If I remember right I heard that humping them would sometimes pop the dump gates open on the bottom of them and make a huge mess.


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Railroading Dictionary?*

Anyone know of a good railroading (model or real-life) dictionary of terms? I've seen humorous references to this humping thing, but don't know what it really means.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> The couplers & trucks are not aluminum are they?
> Is the frame is aluminum?
> 
> In most hump yards they don't really get banged that hard.
> Maybe years ago they took a beating in a hump yard.


Really the only problem with the humps are when they box the couplers. Weve had quite a few cars bad ordered because of coupler by pass damage.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Anyone know of a good railroading (model or real-life) dictionary of terms? I've seen humorous references to this humping thing, but don't know what it really means.


The hump units will pick up a cut of cars off of one of the recieving tracks and push it over the hill (the hump) Once over the hill they are sorted into different class tracks depending on were there going. It's actually pretty interesting to see all the different steps involved in it.


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Railroading Dictionary?*

Anyone know of a good dictionary of railroading terms? I have seen this humping thing joked about, but I dont know what it means.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Anyone know of a good railroading (model or real-life) dictionary of terms? I've seen humorous references to this humping thing, but don't know what it really means.


We have a thread on Humping...somewhere I can't find it.

Humping is a yard where gravity is used to sort out the cars.
There are a bunch of videos here is one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRlVr2pevWY


The cars are let loose for sorting, and roll till they stop. They stop when they bang into the other car. The yards have retarders along the rail to slow down the momentum some. But when they hit the contents sort of get jarred up inside. 

Someone might find the thread that is here, I can't find _hit here with the search feature.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Anyone know of a good dictionary of railroading terms? I have seen this humping thing joked about, but I dont know what it means.



A wiki?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_rail_transport_terms

This ones definition,
*Hump*: A raised section in a rail sorting yard that allows operators to use gravity to move freight railcars into the proper position within the yard when making up trains of cars (that is, humping the cars). This is faster and requires less effort than moving cars with a switching engine.



How about this one?
Ought to keep you busy for a while.

http://www.parovoz.com/spravka/RailroadDefinitions.html


This ones definition,
*Hump* A rail yard with a hill. Cars are cut off in motion at the top of the hump and gravity pulls the cars to the classification tracks.


----------

